# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Embalses con webcam

## Jonasino

A la vista de los enlaces que nos han proporcionado sobre las webcams de Orellana y Zujar creo que sería un tema interesante la creación de este hilo donde pudiéramos ir aportando enlaces sobre camaras en directo en los diferentes embalses.
Os animo a ir recopilando datos.
Yo por mi parte empiezo la búsqueda.

----------


## Jonasino

Perdon. Se me había olvidado poner los enlaces
http://www.saihguadiana.com:7080/vis...aOrellana.html
http://www.saihguadiana.com:7080/vis...maraZujar.html

----------

frfmfrfm (12-feb-2014),HUESITO (12-feb-2014),Los terrines (26-sep-2014),titobcn (12-feb-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Otros tres enlaces (para ver de día, claro)
Embalse de la Viñuela: http://www.malagawetter.de/webcam.html
Embalse de Niserias: http://webcamsdeasturias.com/webcam.php?id=51
Embalse de el Ebro: http://www.restauranteconchita.com/principal.html

----------

frfmfrfm (26-sep-2014),Los terrines (26-sep-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Otra más, aunque también la he puesto en el hilo de esa central.
http://webcam.sayan.ru/
Se trata de la Central hidroeléctrica SayanoShushenskaya en la Siberia Rusa (Para los que sepan ruso Саяно-Шушенской ГЭС)

----------

frfmfrfm (26-sep-2014),Los terrines (26-sep-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

http://www.grande-dixence.ch/energie...ultimedia.html

----------


## FEDE

http://es.webcams.travel/webcam/1171...a-Vi%C3%B1uela

----------


## Jonasino

Presa de Bigge:
http://es.webcams.travel/webcam/full...g%29-Biekhofen
http://es.webcams.travel/webcam/full...m%29-Biekhofen
Presa de Listertals
http://es.webcams.travel/webcam/full...-Albringhausen
Presa de Fürwiggetals
http://es.webcams.travel/webcam/full...e-Nieder-Holte
Presa de Versetals
http://es.webcams.travel/webcam/full...-Wenninghausen
Presa de Ennepetals
http://es.webcams.travel/webcam/full...rre-Holthausen

----------


## Jonasino

Una italiana: Ridracoli
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5pfUASF-pE

----------


## Jonasino

Otro más en Alemania:
Rappbodetal

http://www.wetter.com/webcams_galeri...cht/?wid=12323

----------


## Jonasino

Otra webcam de la Sayano-Shushenskaya. aunque ya está puesta en su hilo
http://www.sshges.rushydro.ru/press/live/

----------


## Jonasino

Webcam de la presa de Diablo en Skagit River de Washington:

http://www.wunderground.com/webcams/...em/2/show.html

----------

frfmfrfm (20-may-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

http://www.ruhrverband.de/en/fluesse-seen/webcams/

----------

HUESITO (10-jul-2016),JMTrigos (10-jul-2016)

----------

